# JBW Exotics Farm- Jan 21st Dixie Reptile Show- See a Majestic!



## Tegu Dude (Dec 31, 2011)

We will be at the Dixie Reptile Show on January 21, with some awesome looking animals, exotic/carnivorous plants, feeders, supplies, freebies, etc. I’m sure that you’ve heard about the Majestic Argentine Tegu, but from what I hear there are many out there who doubt their existence or think that they are some kind of hoax, so one will be on display (probably glued to papa along with a few more of my tegus!). I am bringing some hatchling reds that will be for sale/trade at some point. Most are showing lots of white and a center row of spotting, so I want to see a few more sheds before I let any go. I type really slow & have little time to be on a computer, so don’t expect many replies to comments. Email my phone [email protected] if you want to contact me. Bring your tegu and get a free custom fit leather bell harness!


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it your majestic tegu? Can you post any pictures for those of us who are too far to attend?


----------



## Tegu Dude (Dec 31, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Is it your majestic tegu? Can you post any pictures for those of us who are too far to attend?



How do you post pics?


----------



## Grendel (Dec 31, 2011)

Tegu Dude said:


> We will be at the Dixie Reptile Show on January 21, with some awesome looking animals, exotic/carnivorous plants, feeders, supplies, freebies, etc. I’m sure that you’ve heard about the Majestic Argentine Tegu, but from what I hear there are many out there who doubt their existence or think that they are some kind of hoax, so one will be on display (probably glued to papa along with a few more of my tegus!). I am bringing some hatchling reds that will be for sale/trade at some point. Most are showing lots of white and a center row of spotting, so I want to see a few more sheds before I let any go. I type really slow & have little time to be on a computer, so don’t expect many replies to comments. Email my phone [email protected] if you want to contact me. Bring your tegu and get a free custom fit leather bell harness!



I've seen the pictures of the majestic, I'm Not impressed. And when you write something like the above you may as well be writing as the beneficiary from Nigeria who wants to transfer me some money. 

Is this you as well?

http://www.iherp.com/Public/ShowUser.aspx?UserID=4d6b442f-ad37-481e-bf29-a1ad103979ed

Those of us who have actually gone through higher education, and have been published in legitimate peer reviewed journals do not find this kind of bibble babble enchanting.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen the pictures of the majestic, I'm Not impressed. And when you write something like the above you may as well be writing as the beneficiary from Nigeria who wants to transfer me some money. 
[/quote]

This is the dumbest reply to any thread Ive ever seen. If your not impressed, dont look at it. If rainbows dont impress you do you stay inside or go out and tell them not to send you money? Im bringing my pet along b/c I'm impressed and proud of her and her siblings, so are lots of others. She's not for sale, as stated above there will be lots of animals, plants,etc at my tables. I like to see people enjoy their tegus, and Im encouraging them to bring their tegu along by making a harness for it that I designed to hold a falconry bell and leash. I dont keep my tegus locked up all the time, so I spent months designing a harness that wont come off and will hold a bell so I wont lose track of them and they can enjoy themselves.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm very fond of the build and coloration of Johnny LaRocca's majestic tegu, Max. Those gu's look pretty damn nice but they're always getting ripped on. I'm a fan of Johnny's product!


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 31, 2011)

I to like Johnny LaRocca's majestic tegu's i think there cool looking.To each there own,and stop hating smh.


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 31, 2011)

Where is this show?


----------



## chelvis (Dec 31, 2011)

For those wanting to check it out, here is the webpage; http://www.teguterra.com/

To each their own, I think they are a nice looking tegu. I wish he wouldn't put a peach spotted tegu down (most likly a light phased red). But its a good example of selctive breeding and a nice result at that.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 31, 2011)

Tegu Dude said:


> How do you post pics?



Upload your pictures to a free image hosting site(photobucket is one of the more popular ones). Then you just put your cursor on the pictures in photobucket and some options will pop up below. Click on the bottom(IMG code) box and it'll be automatically copied, then just past it in a post here. 

I think the leash thing is a mighty fine gesture and I'm all about people spreading the tegu love.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 31, 2011)

I think that the point Grendel was trying to make is that the Majestic, like the All American is not a species or even a subspecies unto itself. The Majestic is a cross between differently colored T. merianeas. Like many cross breeds in any species, it takes many, many generations including some inbreeding to see what they are really like and if they are genetically different than any other T. merianea. 
All Americans, which have some T. Rufescens are genetically unique. 

I haven't seen one and since there are no Herp shows in Idaho that I know of I will likely not ever see one, so I have no opinion about their appearance. I do know however that as in all cross breedings, not all color or physical confirmation traits are passed along to all offspring. 
It is like breeding a standard poodle and a lab. Some puppies will have poodle like coats and some will have flat coats. Some will have traits that represent the best of both breeds and some pups will have the worst of both breeds. Tegu's are no different. Cross breeds are not mythical, magical or even "special". They are just cross breeds.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 31, 2011)

I knew of teguterras. I was just curious to see what the OPs looks like. I think they are neat looking tegus. I will happily admit that I would take one if I stumbled upon one lol. But for me, they seem to be a little overpriced for the time being. I agree with what Chelvis said. Good luck with the expo, I wish we had more tegus at ours.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 31, 2011)

_Just a heads up,.. I don't know what the weather is like in Alabama around this time of year. But a lot of Expos don't allow you to bring in animals if you're not a vendor. I don't see if it's okay or not on their site but it's something to look into._


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 1, 2012)

From what I can tell they are just a b&w x red cross I think they are awesome in color but not worth the price I like the blueXred cross better but max is a sexy beast


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 6, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> From what I can tell they are just a b&w x red cross I think they are awesome in color but not worth the price I like the blueXred cross better but max is a sexy beast



U r right but there is more to it than that. Me and Johnny have our secrets and none are for sale. Im sure that he would sell one for 6 or more digits, thats up to him. none of mine are for sale and never will be(they r not pictured on his website). the siblings of them will be for sale from me in a few years once Icross them w bluexreds and other hybrids in @3 years. If any of u have 50/50 hybrids ready to breed of any kind for sale/trade bring them to the bham sale, or to one of my weekly free shows and that would speed up the process(I hate doing them @ there bc thats where my dad was murdered by an escaped con in 08, ((R.I.P. Joel Brent Willmore, Love U DAD!)), I have to go bc tegus r crawling all over me + im in tears. I need a 24/7 secretary i can trust bc im too busy w my farm to be on the comp + I cant type.


----------



## james.w (Jan 6, 2012)

The only way you will get 6 digits for a tegu is putting 3 zeros after the decimal point.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> The only way you will get 6 digits for a tegu is putting 3 zeros after the decimal point.



In 3 years, Me or LaRocca wont let our hybrids go for less than 5-10 thousand dollars, LOL! U made me laugh so hard! Quick whits Tegu Dog! Thats my nickname for u! LOL AGAIN!!!! LOL EVEN AGAIN, I was laughin so hard my tegus woke up and came out of there bedroom looking for me! I might change my bus name to tegu house or something!!! I want to keep the JBW in there though, since me and my dad have the same initials. If this is James, who went to school w Jason, aka J Dog, Change ur name to Tegu Dog! U know my home # 3343659543 Hit me up!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 7, 2012)

Tegu dude why did you delete your profile on I herp ( the one I posted a link to) before anyone could see it? I think your making all this stuff up about yourself and hiding behind the Internet. This is not the first board you have been on with the same stories.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Tegu dude why did you delete your profile on I herp ( the one I posted a link to) before anyone could see it? I think your making all this stuff up about yourself and hiding behind the Internet. This is not the first board you have been on with the same stories.



Google my name and see all the fake crap that comes up. I cant type, have hired ppl to type for me, all have been fired, even my mom since I found out she's been drinking and taking pills. I didnt even know I had an Iherp until you posted that link. Talked to mom, got her to take everything off, but my pic. I dont have time for a comp. Im a full time farmer & biologist. I have to come to her house to use the comp. I wish my grandmother lived closer so she could be my full time secretary. I need to hire a few more ppl bc i cant handle the farms by myself and be hunt n peckin on here. I really need an artist. If anyone in the central AL area (or at least someone who can meet me) needs a job, plz reply. Its almost light and I have to hit the woods to get a few squirrels. email me if you want my #.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 7, 2012)

Tegu Dude said:


> Grendel said:
> 
> 
> > Tegu dude why did you delete your profile on I herp ( the one I posted a link to) before anyone could see it? I think your making all this stuff up about yourself and hiding behind the Internet. This is not the first board you have been on with the same stories.
> ...


Ok i guess this post says it all, I rest my case.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

@Tegu Dude

You sir, are whack.


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

Tegu Dude said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > The only way you will get 6 digits for a tegu is putting 3 zeros after the decimal point.
> ...



I don't know a Jason and you don't know me. Feel free to call me Tegu Dog, I'm gonna call you Tegu Joke. I guarantee that unless you are breeding albinos or have another morph that noone knows about you will never get more than $1000 for a tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 7, 2012)

Farmer and biologist in Alabama? I think this sounds familiar. I'm not a hater and I'm not meaning to dis your thread, sir. But when you said 6 digits for a tegu, I almost spit my coffee all over my computer screen. 1) No one is spending that kind of money any more 2) The reptile industry is so volatile right now in case you haven't noticed. Tegus are surely next to be added to the injurious species list once the constrictor fight is done.


----------



## Dana C (Jan 7, 2012)

It would appear that this "full time farmer and biologist" must have skipped the required English classes in both high school and college. He also must have had a real rough time with journals, essay's and other papers that would be required without being able to type as he claims.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jan 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> The only way you will get 6 digits for a tegu is putting 3 zeros after the decimal point.


Lmao good one james.w


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Dana C said:


> It would appear that this "full time farmer and biologist" must have skipped the required English classes in both high school and college. He also must have had a real rough time with journals, essay's and other papers that would be required without being able to type as he claims.



Haha, well said!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dana C said:


> It would appear that this "full time farmer and biologist" must have skipped the required English classes in both high school and college. He also must have had a real rough time with journals, essay's and other papers that would be required without being able to type as he claims.



Again very well said lol.

The most i ever payed for a tegu was 750.00 and that was a albino from Ron St. Pierre, back in 2002 and that to me was alot lol.I was going to buy a Majestic tegu off LaRocca last year and it never went down,he told me he was going to sell them for 1,000 dollars i told him it was a bit high.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

The 6 digits thing was a joke, but I have 3 infant hybrids you couldnt get from me for a million. I can write very well. Once I handwrite something, I can hunt and peck very quickly. When I was in high school, we didnt have computers. You guys really need to get a life instead of sitting in front of your comp all day trying to make someone else look bad, it just makes you look like aholes. The only reason I'm on the comp now is b/c my mom is sick & I have to keep coming here to check on her. I have barely slept all night, havent even had the chance to go feed my quail, check my insect colonies, feed amphibians, clean tegu cages, build new cages, mix soil, pot & clone plants, etc., and dont need another headache. You guys sit on your buts and have your fun trying to piss off someone you dont know, but I dont care. I started this thread to let ppl know that I will be in Birmingham, AL on the 21st with some awesome plants and animals you've prob never seen, great deals on feeders, etc., and I'd like to meet some cool new ppl and their animals (you can bring your pets & other animals for sell/trade to this show). I sure hope no person ignorant as most of you seem to be comes to my table. If you do, bring your"problem" tegus with you so I can teach you that you are the problem. I've never met a problem animal, just problem owners.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 7, 2012)

_Tegu Dude and JBW Exotics are the same person with 2 accounts on this site_


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

Tegu Dude said:


> The 6 digits thing was a joke, but I have 3 infant hybrids you couldnt get from me for a million.



I find this hard to believe seeing as you are expecting to sell your future hybrids for 5K-10K a piece. Sounds like you are all about money. I'm sure if someone approached you with a suitcase with a million dollars in it, those infants would be changing hands.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Tegu Dude and JBW Exotics are the same person with 2 accounts on this site_



Wow Mr Holmes! The thread starts as JBW Exotics! I couldnt figure out how to change my username to Tegu Dude so I started a new one. How do I delete the other if it offends you so?


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

I wonder if the fact that your other account has a negative reputation has anything to do with you wanting to change your username.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> I wonder if the fact that your other account has a negative reputation has anything to do with you wanting to change your username.



No, all the negatives were from one person. If you notice YOU are the only other person to submit a reputation and it was positive. You bought crickets from me and had a smooth transaction. Need any more? $15-$18/1000 at the show! $2.50/100+ in grab and go containers!


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

No I no longer have any animals that eat crickets. Thanks though.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 7, 2012)

_That's your log in, business name and what you promote then why change it? Positive or negative rep it is what it is no need to create another account as someone else. It's not hard to email or pm Josh or one of the moderators to help you change your name. 

Just because the thread starts that way doesn't necessarily mean that you are that person. If so you could and should have explained the situation as such. "Its me JBW or what ever, now tegu dude,.. couldn't figure out how to change my name so",... yadda yadda yadda then on with promoting the show._


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I have to admit if the person I'm thinking of tagged you with negative rep, Tegu Dude, he got me, too. He was an interesting person who just like to troll. I pm'ed him and he left me alone. I'm sure you have plenty to add to any forum. If I may make a well-intentioned suggestion...Cutting the "swag" back a bit that comes across in your posts might make people attack your threads less. There's always something that is awkward about the net. Humor doesn't always come across well, for example. Sometimes there is something that comes across a post that sounds cocky but maybe the poster didn't mean for it to sound like that.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 7, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Well, I have to admit if the person I'm thinking of tagged you with negative rep, Tegu Dude, he got me, too. He was an interesting person who just like to troll. I pm'ed him and he left me alone. I'm sure you have plenty to add to any forum. If I may make a well-intentioned suggestion...Cutting the "swag" back a bit that comes across in your posts might make people attack your threads less. There's always something that is awkward about the net. Humor doesn't always come across well, for example. Sometimes there is something that comes across a post that sounds cocky but maybe the poster didn't mean for it to sound like that.



Yea he just sent neg after neg after neg. Some were so stupid. I pm'ed him and he left me alone also.


----------



## Tegu Dude (Jan 10, 2012)

You can go to my website and click pics to see 1 of my majestics and a few of my other tegus. The pic of star was from a year ago, she has a lot more color now. my website is jbwexotics.com


----------



## AP27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd just like to say that getting a free harness for my tegu would've been pretty nifty if i didn't live so far away. He hates the ferret harness he currently has.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 11, 2012)

Which one is the majestic?


----------

